
Tracking Every Release - rudd
http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/12/08/track-every-release/
======
smoody
"At Etsy, we are releasing changes to code and application configs over 25
times a day."

Perhaps I'm old fashioned, but 25 times a day? I'm very curious as to the
types of changes. UI tweaks? Bug fixes? Do they have to make a config change
every time someone creates a new store?

Not judgmental, just curious.

~~~
steveklabnik
When you have a good test suite, and automated deployments, eventually you
move into the "deploy on every commit" strategy.

For more on this kind of thing,
[http://timothyfitz.wordpress.com/2009/02/10/continuous-
deplo...](http://timothyfitz.wordpress.com/2009/02/10/continuous-deployment-
at-imvu-doing-the-impossible-fifty-times-a-day/) and
[http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/search/label/continuous...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/search/label/continuous%20deployment)

------
bdb
Graphite definitely does not get enough love. It's an amazing piece of
software, though can be a little rough around the edges sometimes -- I imagine
it's improved a lot over the last year.

The idea to add markers for code deploys is great. Totally stealing that one.

~~~
brown9-2
Would you mind elaborating on what types of things you are using Graphite for
today?

~~~
bdb
Not using it for anything right now -- haven't had time to integrate the it
into the stack at my new company. I miss it. ;-)

However, we used it for all kinds of things at my previous company: everything
from incrementing a counter for every web request, database hit, cache miss,
slow page (html generation time > a certain threshold), user action, what have
you.

